# Metalzone Mod DIY help



## ReldvS (Feb 13, 2011)

hello

i am needing the advice of the members here on which mod for my metalzone would be the "right' one to choose

i want face melting metal tone ala Slipknot and Korn

i also want to quiet this pedal down too

i also want to know if there is a mod that is a better choice for 7 string guitarists

any help on this would be great. 
i have found lots of mods avail but which one will be the right one for me
also i have a boss SD-1 id love to mod too if you have any suggestions on that one too. 
same tone requests. what ever will make either pedal more brutal and quieter.


----------



## aiur55 (Feb 13, 2011)

The only mod I would actually do is the diezel mod. IMO the keeley mod sounds like ass. I have also heard the SLO/Boogie mod and thought it was lack luster. I don't know any other mods other than these.

What do you mean by quiet the pedal down? Is there too much noise? That could be for a variety of reasons.


----------



## ReldvS (Feb 13, 2011)

the noise in this pedal is horrible compared to my DD-11 dime distortion.

i like to lower the noise floor of the pedal but still make it as chunky as possible.

ill be playing a lot of Slipknot style music and want a pedal that will help with that. I already had this lying around as well as my sd-1
i like to mod the sd-1 to act like zak wylde overdrive

ive been thinking Diezel mod too but there is soooo many named mods out there that that is why i want to narrow down to what i need

thanks for letting me know what you thought on the mods u tried.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Feb 13, 2011)

I think the best mod would be this one:


----------



## ReldvS (Feb 13, 2011)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I think the best mod would be this one:




i knew it wouldn't take long to get this response.
wow that is sooo helpful too.
thanks sooo much. 
maybe you can afford to throw away gear but some of us have to make everything we get work and when it doesn't do what we want we have to try to think outside the box.(don't worry i didn't buy it, i traded for it and got a REALLY great trade)
now since i am a tinkerer by nature, it only makes sense to take what you have and use some ingenuity to try to make it better.
but thanks again for that useful bit of info of throwing it away....

now is there anyone ELSE that can provide some USEFUL info??
let me clarify that I AM NOT GONNA USE THIS FOR A PAPER WEIGHT, THROW IT OUT, OR THE MANY OTHER CREATIVE BUT USELESS IDEAS I SEE ON THIS TOPIC MOST OF THE TIME.

ps , sorry if i upset u with my sarcasm but it seems appropriate with the response you gave. I know your a senior member and all so again sorry if i piss u off.


----------



## lurgar (Feb 14, 2011)

I have an old metal zone that I did the Monte Allums mod to it. First thing I noticed after doing it was how much quieter it was and how the mids no longer pierced my ears if they were turned up. 

I couldn't really tell you which mod to run, but approach it as a project to have fun with, to learn, and to possibly get something cool out of it.


----------



## Dark Aegis (Feb 14, 2011)

I've tried stock and modded mt-2s but didnt care for either.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Feb 14, 2011)

here is the deal. The cost of having the mod done (shipping plus the mod) plus the 40-60 you could get for selling the metalzone would get you a 1st gen pod bean, which sounds way better, and is much more tweakable. I'm not trying to be a jerk, it's just that for good metal sounds, or good sounds at all, that pedal is just garbage. It's worth it to save up just a bit of coin and get something else.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 14, 2011)

Most mods don't really seem to have a huge effect on the overall tone of the MT-2. What are you running it into? A better use of an MT-2 is generally to run it like a boost with only some of the distortion actually coming from the pedal. If you're running something like a Marshall MG15, though, that doesn't really apply. Putting the money toward something like an old POD instead isn't a terrible idea, either.


----------



## ReldvS (Feb 16, 2011)

sorry ive been off for a few again. had to see the doctor. 
so ive found a few mods
im gonna do this things myself so its not gonna cost more than maybe 20 bux in parts.
i am very capable with a soldering iron.
there is a mod called the MEGAMETAL mod on the bay im strongly leaning toward
but then i also found a mod called the STORMCHASER
there is also a Hi Fi Diezal mod i seen too.
this will not be the ONLY pedal im using and ill be putting it in a true bypass loop as an extra distortion only to be used on a few songs, that sort of thing.
anyways
that is where i am at right now.
i have many distortion pedals. i am just trying to take what i got that really sux and to me a stock mt2 does and do something cool with it and useful.
i also have an SD-1 Overdrive pedal that i am gonna mod to be like a Zak Wylde Overdrive found a great DIY on net for that.
thanks for all the responses


----------



## Coffee Elf (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey, if you're on a budget, there's no need to pay someone on ebay. There are plenty of good resources on the net and the parts shouldn't cost you more than a few bucks. (Really, the parts for any given pedal mod will run you a few cents, but you generally have to buy a minimum quantity of resistors and caps.)

Here's a thread with some good info:

freestompboxes.org - Boss - Metal Zone MT2 mods

Also try searching BossArea for MT-2 mods.


----------



## ReldvS (Feb 17, 2011)

Coffee Elf said:


> Hey, if you're on a budget, there's no need to pay someone on ebay. There are plenty of good resources on the net and the parts shouldn't cost you more than a few bucks. (Really, the parts for any given pedal mod will run you a few cents, but you generally have to buy a minimum quantity of resistors and caps.)
> 
> Here's a thread with some good info:
> 
> ...



there was some awesome info in that first link  thanks a lot

ill look into what u are saying about buying bulk parts to save some cash too. thanks for the info.
i realize it is mostly just resistors and caps and diodes for modding but don't u also have to get a certain quality component too in order to prevent extra unwanted noise?
thanks again


----------



## Asrial (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't know about mellow, but the MT-2 is quite capable of doing an allright rhythm tone for bedroom sessions. All about tweaking the knobs just right.


----------



## johnythehero (Feb 17, 2011)

have you heard the Griffin mod?
If you don't want to pay for shipping and everything they will send you the kit and instructions on where to sauder everything plus I thought it sounded pretty slipknoty XD
Griffin Effects - Effects pedals, Mods, Repair, Custom work at Griffin Effects : Custom Pedals, Modification Kits and Pre-Modified Pedals


----------



## Coffee Elf (Feb 17, 2011)

ReldvS said:


> there was some awesome info in that first link  thanks a lot
> 
> ill look into what u are saying about buying bulk parts to save some cash too. thanks for the info.
> i realize it is mostly just resistors and caps and diodes for modding but don't u also have to get a certain quality component too in order to prevent extra unwanted noise?
> thanks again



For resistors, metal film is generally considered to have the lowest noise.

There's a whole bunch of different capacitor types, but you want to stay away from electrolytics and ceramics in the signal path. Use polyester film capacitors instead.

(These are just general rules for reducing noise. Some people like using ceramic caps in the signal path for certain applications. But for something like the MT-2, I imagine you'd want to keep noise down.)

When you're ready to buy, try:

Mouser Electronics - Electronic Component Distributor
Small Bear Electronics

Mouser is a huge shop with pretty much everything. It can be pretty intimidating at first. Smallbear is a small one-man shop specifically geared for pedal modders. You should be able to find anything you need for basic pedal mods there.


----------



## ReldvS (Feb 20, 2011)

ok, after doing some looking and some talking to different ppl, i did finally settle on a mod. when the kits gets here this week, ill b starting on them

ill be modding my Metalzone with the Megametal Ultimate metal mod
and then ill also b modding my Super Overdrive to be like a ZW-44 clone
this particular modder i talked to was very informative and helped me get what i wanted at a price that was great too.
ill keep ya posted as this work progresses 

thanks to everyone who was giving info and suggestions. ttyl


----------



## Hot Tubes 70 (Feb 21, 2011)

if by chance you need other advise or help with your mod , feel free to PM me !! I have modded many MT2's , and they can sound great after a good mod !!


----------



## ReldvS (Feb 21, 2011)

Hot Tubes 70 said:


> if by chance you need other advise or help with your mod , feel free to PM me !! I have modded many MT2's , and they can sound great after a good mod !!



thanks very much for the offer  if i get stuck ill hit u up. 
ill try to do it on my own first cuz i learn more that way


----------



## ReldvS (Feb 26, 2011)

---UPDATE---

i got my mod kits, ill start modding soon i hope. this coming week is my start date, hopefully


----------



## aiur55 (Feb 26, 2011)

Remember to post clips


----------



## necrotico (Mar 7, 2013)

ReldvS said:


> ---UPDATE---
> 
> i got my mod kits, ill start modding soon i hope. this coming week is my start date, hopefully



how did it go modding? i also have it the megametal from ebay but i got some doubts


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm anxiously awaiting more posts!

I just got a MT2 on the cheap and it sounded fantastic at our rehearsal yesterday. Best part was that it was bone stock. 

I highly suggest anyone to spend A LOT of time tweaking the EQ of the pedal to try to nail a good tone before performing any mods.


----------



## Liverspot (Mar 8, 2013)

ReldvS said:


> ---UPDATE---
> 
> i got my mod kits, ill start modding soon i hope. this coming week is my start date, hopefully


 erm, update??


----------



## Ghost40 (Mar 8, 2013)

Daaaamn, I'm gonna have to dig my metalzone out of storage and try some of these. I have no delusions about this thing replacing my boogie or jvm, but I do enjoy a good mod.


----------



## 27duuude (Mar 8, 2013)

Sub'd can't wait to hear the mod.

I hope that the lack of response isn't because you dropped the project.


----------



## ReldvS (Apr 21, 2013)

not sure if i will get yelled at for resurrecting my own thread but i have not given up on my project. i got into a car wreck which has greatly set me back on working on ....well anything. but i will someday get back to the modding projects and i will still post clips when the time comes.


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 22, 2013)

The metalzone gets a really bad rap, but I have only great experience with the pedal, especially when run through a tube power amp. Sure its noisy, but with a signal chain of: guitar -> od808 -> MT-2 -> noise gate -> power amp -> cab it sounds freaking awesome, perfect backup rig/super portable rig. If you play anywhere that has an amp and cab, just bring along a few pedals and you got instant metal.

I also want to stress, a lot of the Swedish metal albums are recorded with Boss MT-2 and HM-2 pedals. Take your time with the eq and you will sound great.


----------



## ReldvS (May 5, 2013)

guy in latvia said:


> The metalzone gets a really bad rap, but I have only great experience with the pedal, especially when run through a tube power amp. Sure its noisy, but with a signal chain of: guitar -> od808 -> MT-2 -> noise gate -> power amp -> cab it sounds freaking awesome, perfect backup rig/super portable rig. If you play anywhere that has an amp and cab, just bring along a few pedals and you got instant metal.
> 
> I also want to stress, a lot of the Swedish metal albums are recorded with Boss MT-2 and HM-2 pedals. Take your time with the eq and you will sound great.



thanks


----------



## wakjob (May 6, 2013)

I did the 'Dieznerr' mod from Brian Wamplers book to mine.

Way WAY better than stock. This is the one 'metal' pedal that I wish I never got rid of.
I basically gave it to a kid when I got into understanding and modding tube amps.


----------



## ReldvS (May 6, 2013)

wakjob said:


> I did the 'Dieznerr' mod from Brian Wamplers book to mine.
> 
> Way WAY better than stock. This is the one 'metal' pedal that I wish I never got rid of.
> I basically gave it to a kid when I got into understanding and modding tube amps.



do u happen to have that book in PDF ? i read somewhere (and i may be wrong) that since the book is out of print and unavailable now, it was ok to share it.


----------



## wakjob (May 6, 2013)

ReldvS said:


> do u happen to have that book in PDF ? i read somewhere (and i may be wrong) that since the book is out of print and unavailable now, it was ok to share it.



No unfortunately, I don't. But none of the mods are in picture or diagram form anyway. It's just a list of which caps, diodes, and resistors to replace and with what.

MT-2 'Dieznerr' Mod:

To remove the nasally mids...
C35 Remove 
C34 change to .047uF
C25 Remove

Makes distortion fuller, more dynamic
C42 change to .1uF
D3 change to an LED 
D4 change to 1n4001

Gives the eq a huge range - many more tones available
C36 change to .1uF


----------



## ReldvS (May 6, 2013)

wakjob said:


> No unfortunately, I don't. But none of the mods are in picture or diagram form anyway. It's just a list of which caps, diodes, and resistors to replace and with what.
> 
> MT-2 'Dieznerr' Mod:
> 
> ...



excellent! thanks so much for sharing the mod with me


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 7, 2013)

Well, all people say that Metalzone is piece of shit, but its great if you want to play totally extreme genres like slam death or ultra raw black metal, and with some of tweaking it can do more. The pedal itself is hard to set up and you can get chunky tones out of it if you spend some time tweaking. If you have got nice tube amp for metal like 6505, 5150 etc or even better, a Mesa Rectifier, they are great together, people say and so do i. Just dont do Keeley mod because it makes it worse actually.


----------



## ReldvS (May 7, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Well, all people say that Metalzone is piece of shit, but its great if you want to play totally extreme genres like slam death or ultra raw black metal, and with some of tweaking it can do more. The pedal itself is hard to set up and you can get chunky tones out of it if you spend some time tweaking. If you have got nice tube amp for metal like 6505, 5150 etc or even better, a Mesa Rectifier, they are great together, people say and so do i. Just dont do Keeley mod because it makes it worse actually.



i had no idea about the Keeley not being any good for metal. thanks for the heads up


----------



## Abaddon9112 (May 8, 2013)

I found you can get a pretty decent tone out of the metal zone by simply removing C25 and C35. Those two caps are removed in the Dieznerr mod and they help get rid of the harshness. I was going to do the full mod but was so satisfied with the tone just with the removed capacitors that I left it that way. You could try that first maybe and if it doesn't sound good to your ears simply finish the Dieznerr mod




guy in latvia said:


> The metalzone gets a really bad rap, but I have only great experience with the pedal, especially when run through a tube power amp. Sure its noisy, but with a signal chain of: guitar -> od808 -> MT-2 -> noise gate -> power amp -> cab it sounds freaking awesome, perfect backup rig/super portable rig. If you play anywhere that has an amp and cab, just bring along a few pedals and you got instant metal.
> 
> I also want to stress, a lot of the Swedish metal albums are recorded with Boss MT-2 and HM-2 pedals. Take your time with the eq and you will sound great.



^This. Running it into an effects loop or a power amp makes all the difference. The semi-parametric EQ on the pedal will take care of all your tone-shaping needs, so bypassing that preamp tone stack will deliver the truest sound. 

I did find running mine through a power amp that I'd like a bit more output out of the pedal though. I want to try getting a cheap tube microphone preamp with a Hi-Z input (i.e. ART Tube MP) and run into that to boost the signal up to line level.


----------



## ReldvS (May 9, 2013)

Abaddon9112 said:


> I found you can get a pretty decent tone out of the metal zone by simply removing C25 and C35. Those two caps are removed in the Dieznerr mod and they help get rid of the harshness. I was going to do the full mod but was so satisfied with the tone just with the removed capacitors that I left it that way. You could try that first maybe and if it doesn't sound good to your ears simply finish the Dieznerr mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the advice. i will prolly try that first. as for a boost. i have a soon to be modded SD-1. so i thought id try the Metalzone (with some caps removed) into the SD-1 (also with some caps removed lol) into power amp and see what that gets me.
btw...i have seen the mic boosters you speak of on eBay for real cheap.


----------



## Suitable (May 14, 2013)

I was playing around with my stock mt-2 today just as a boost (first time with this amp) but it sounded like shit even with both mids on zero, low 3/4, high 1/4. Found this thread, Soooo I pulled it all apart and removed C25 and C35. Put it all back together ready to go! But the little ones asleep so have to wait till morning to try it (5150iii 100w head just doesnt sound the same under 3) fingers crossed its all good! But am seriously thinking finishing that mod to stage 2... That led? Is it a 1mm ??? Any product details on it?


----------



## wakjob (May 14, 2013)

Boss pedals have a 3mm LED.

Let us know what you think of it as a boost pedal.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (May 14, 2013)

wakjob said:


> Boss pedals have a 3mm LED.
> 
> Let us know what you think of it as a boost pedal.



He means the LED you're supposed to add in the mod. I'm really not sure if there's a recommended variety, maybe one of you who have done the full Dieznerr mod can suggest one?


----------



## Suitable (May 15, 2013)

^ This^ 

I just tried it out then for about an hour, as a boost its a lot more thoatier than before I used the same settings as before and it sounded good. Adding mids on the pedal made it sound like poo so I think I'm going to continue with the mod, ill finish stage 1 to see how that goes, but i might just do stage 2 at the same time. I'm impressed so far though! Just want it to be a bit more throat too it, I reckon the pedal has the potential for what I'm after  . My signal chain is RG7620 EMG81-7 - MT-2 - 5150iii - 412b 4ohm Overkill cab in stereo. 

I haven't tried it in the FX loop yet, would that bypass the amps preamp?


----------



## Abaddon9112 (May 15, 2013)

Suitable said:


> ^ This^
> 
> I just tried it out then for about an hour, as a boost its a lot more thoatier than before I used the same settings as before and it sounded good. Adding mids on the pedal made it sound like poo so I think I'm going to continue with the mod, ill finish stage 1 to see how that goes, but i might just do stage 2 at the same time. I'm impressed so far though! Just want it to be a bit more throat too it, I reckon the pedal has the potential for what I'm after  . My signal chain is RG7620 EMG81-7 - MT-2 - 5150iii - 412b 4ohm Overkill cab in stereo.
> 
> I haven't tried it in the FX loop yet, would that bypass the amps preamp?



Glad you're having some success with the mods! Hmm I never noticed any poo-sounding-ness when I did the cap pull on mine, but I usually run into a power amp. 

Plugging into the effects _return_ will bypass the preamp. You don't want it in the loop, just guitar-> Mt-2-> effects return. That'll deliver the sound of the pedal straight to the power amp. You have to get all your distortion from the pedal of course, but many find it sounds better as a standalone distortion box in that configuration.

I can't quite get my metal zone to sound good through the front of an amp, even with the C25/C35 removal, but into a power amp it sounds excellent. Give it a try, experiment, and you can't go wrong


----------



## wakjob (May 15, 2013)

Abaddon9112 said:


> He means the LED you're supposed to add in the mod. I'm really not sure if there's a recommended variety, maybe one of you who have done the full Dieznerr mod can suggest one?



Oh. A 3mm should still fit for the mod too. I like green. 

Direct to a power amp is cool. 

When used in front of an amp, what you're essentially doing is called gain stacking. The amp has a few gain stages + a tone stack. All this will alter the signal even through a clean channel.

The down side to using pedal as a preamp directly to a power amp is, most pedals don't have enough output signal to drive the PA right. So there is some volume loss.


----------



## Suitable (May 15, 2013)

Sweet. I've just been using it with the distortion set to 0 in channel 3 with the bass boosted on the pedal, a little treble on the pedal, gain on amp about 5, bass 7, mid 2, high 8, presance 8.5 and vol around 7-8 (neighbors love it ). Sounds good but there is still a little bit of anoying hiss with the pedal. Needs a bit more bark but its getting there


----------



## Suitable (May 15, 2013)

Also there is no master volume control on the 5150iii 100w so I don't know how it can be controled without running it through the front? I may have to mod the amp to have one (which would be handy to have anyway) but there no room on the front for it...


----------



## Abaddon9112 (May 15, 2013)

Suitable said:


> Also there is no master volume control on the 5150iii 100w so I don't know how it can be controled without running it through the front? I may have to mod the amp to have one (which would be handy to have anyway) but there no room on the front for it...



Yeah that ain't good. I wouldn't mod my amp over a metal zone though..it's a pretty humble pedal and the 5150iii is a sweet amp as it is.

I'm in the process of converting my rig to Metal Zone->ART Tube MP preamp->solid state power amp. That should solve both the output level and tone coloration issues. You could try some kinda setup like that if you wanna run direct. Or just play around running through the front of the 5150, I'm sure there are good tones to be had.

In my experience with running direct, the tone is definitely a little darker and less hissy. That seems to get accentuated by the preamp tone stack.


----------



## Suitable (May 15, 2013)

Yeah I dont think I will mod the amp... 

The gain on the amp where its set on channel 3 is distorted but clear, boosting it with the mt-2 as is has "opened it up a bit more" which is nearly and i mean pretty darn close to my perfect tone Im after so I'm really keen to go further with this mod. Trying to push the gain past 12 o'clock on the amp it starts to get compressed which I don't really want. This pedal is close to boosting it how I want it to that sounds better than boosting with my Maxon OD808 so I'm stoked as its going to cost me f all to get my tone I'm after with "this" guitar  . Thanks for this awesome thead that made me do this!!!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 15, 2013)

Boogie/Bogner mod:

C35 a enlever
C34 .047uF
C36 1uF
D3 led
D4 1n4001

EN PLUS:
R46 increase values, more pre-distortion + mids
R41 reduce value you obtain more distortion (470ohms to start)


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 15, 2013)

Keeley mod:

C20 .22uf
c42 .1uf
c37 , c39 , c17 , c11 1uf
c8 .22uf
c9 .1uf
c20 .22uf
d3 , d4 LED


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 15, 2013)

Lone Phantom mod



C35: remove
C34: 0.047uF MKT Capacitor
C25: remove
 These three mods remove the harshness somewhat.


C42: 1uf MKT Capacitor
D3: 1n4001 diode
D4: 1n4001 diode
 This makes the sound more dynamic and full.


 C36: 1uf MKT Capacitor


----------



## Abaddon9112 (May 15, 2013)

ReldvS said:


> thanks for the advice. i will prolly try that first. as for a boost. i have a soon to be modded SD-1. so i thought id try the Metalzone (with some caps removed) into the SD-1 (also with some caps removed lol) into power amp and see what that gets me.
> btw...i have seen the mic boosters you speak of on eBay for real cheap.



Yeah I ordered an ART Tube MP Studio on eBay for 20 USD and it showed up today. Works great with the Metal Zone, it really drives the power amp and adds nice tube warmth and alive-ness. I definitely recommend getting one if you're going to run it into a power amp.


----------



## wakjob (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, the volume on the MT-2 becomes the overall volume control when plugged straight into a power amp.


----------



## ReldvS (May 17, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> Lone Phantom mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS so much. i really appreciate you putting these mods up. if you have more please post them. also do you have a personal fav? what genre of music do you like to play? sorry for so many questions. i am into a Nu-Metal sound. if you are familiar with nu-metal which mod do you think is best for that genre? thanks again for all your help


----------



## ReldvS (May 17, 2013)

Abaddon9112 said:


> Yeah I ordered an ART Tube MP Studio on eBay for 20 USD and it showed up today. Works great with the Metal Zone, it really drives the power amp and adds nice tube warmth and alive-ness. I definitely recommend getting one if you're going to run it into a power amp.



hey is your power amp Solid State or Tube. was wondering if the tube warmth your talking about is coming from power amp or the pedals or a combo of both.
thanks


----------



## wakjob (May 17, 2013)

Another of Wampler's called:

*Modern Tones Modification*

Better pre-clipping eq

*R33*--10K and .047uF connected in parallel 

Less fuzzy distortion

*R44*--100k

More clipping *after* diode clipping

*R30*--10K

Better eq response

*R15*--47K


----------



## ReldvS (May 17, 2013)

wakjob said:


> Another of Wampler's called:
> 
> *Modern Tones Modification*
> 
> ...




Thanks so much..."modern" sounds pretty close to NU lol. i may have to check this mod out. what does "more clipping after diode clipping" mean for sound. i am not familiar.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 17, 2013)

ReldvS said:


> THANKS so much. i really appreciate you putting these mods up. if you have more please post them. also do you have a personal fav? what genre of music do you like to play? sorry for so many questions. i am into a Nu-Metal sound. if you are familiar with nu-metal which mod do you think is best for that genre? thanks again for all your help




LOL I had to go to wiki to find out what "Nu-Metal" was 
just about anything you do will "improve" the MZ pedal,but I play jasonbecker,yngwie,gilbert,yadda yadda yadda... I lost the screamer(rainmaker) mod papers,but it was really complicated,it was a 4558 OP Amp circuit change and diodes if I remember correctly.
monte allums has some modding kits,that are nice,the griffin Lead mod is nice.

OR research pull out the iron and make your own custom mod


----------



## ReldvS (May 18, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> LOL I had to go to wiki to find out what "Nu-Metal" was
> just about anything you do will "improve" the MZ pedal,but I play jasonbecker,yngwie,gilbert,yadda yadda yadda... I lost the screamer(rainmaker) mod papers,but it was really complicated,it was a 4558 OP Amp circuit change and diodes if I remember correctly.
> monte allums has some modding kits,that are nice,the griffin Lead mod is nice.
> 
> OR research pull out the iron and make your own custom mod



lol, on having to look up Nu Metal. I totally respect the genres you play. My genre would not exist if not for amazing ppl like yngwie and yadda yadda.


i think in the end i am gonna pull out the iron and try to come up with something custom. ive been doing a lot of research and asking questions about mods. hopefully i have gather enough info to help direct me in my custom mod. i will def post on here once i do mod it. i was ready to start and then my iron crapped out on me so i got to get me a new one and then i can start. delays delays lol
thanks so much for all your help and that goes for everyone contributing on this thread.
also, i think i want to use toggle switches and maybe a true bypass and go all out like the Twilight Mod...if anyone has info on that mod, id love to have anything you have. that mod looked KILLER has anyone here used the Twilight Mod?
keep it metal


----------



## Abaddon9112 (May 18, 2013)

ReldvS said:


> hey is your power amp Solid State or Tube. was wondering if the tube warmth your talking about is coming from power amp or the pedals or a combo of both.
> thanks



It's solid state.


----------



## ReldvS (May 18, 2013)

Abaddon9112 said:


> It's solid state.



that is great news. that is what i am running too. so i can expect some good sounding results if i follow similar to what u did.

thanks


----------



## Suitable (May 18, 2013)

So I went to the store to get all the parts for the Dieznerr mod, all good except they didnt have a 1n4001 diodes for D4, he had a 1n4007 instead and said the only difference is that the 1n4007 is faster than the 1n4001. Will this affect the tone at all or is it the same thing as the 1n4001? Aaaannnnd they didnt have green LEDs only red, orange, yellow and blue so I got a blue for the active light and a red for the mod. Ive heard the colour of the internal LED for D3 also makes a difference for tone too? Hopefully red will be the one


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 18, 2013)

here is a good read on changing diodes and differences 

Simple Mods for Stompboxes


----------



## wakjob (May 19, 2013)

1N4001 has a maximum repetitive reverse voltage of 50 V, 1N4007 is 1000V. 

If they are the same size and fit in the pedals circuit board, then no problem.
I'm too lazy to look up the data sheet, but I think they have the same forward voltage.


----------



## ReldvS (May 19, 2013)

i have no idea sorry. but let us know when u find out


----------



## Suitable (May 21, 2013)

Well the LEDs I bought were duds so going back to the shop today to get more (ill test them there thogh now). Got stage 1 done and it sounds better going though the clean channel now (in the front that is), boosting channel 3 also sounds better again! Im still going to do stage 2, see how that sounds and if im happy with the tone I may leave it or I might try blending another mod posted here into it. Everything sounds better than it was stock so I highly recomend finishing stage 1 of the Dezelnerr mod


----------



## wakjob (May 22, 2013)

Duds? Always check em' with a 9 volt battery before soldering them in. 

And not to insult anyone but, they are polarized ( + & - ). Get it backwards an it will cook.


----------



## Suitable (May 22, 2013)

I tested the with a AA battery (1.5v) as the LEDs are 1.5v each but yeah they have polarity alright and the 2 I bought were cactus. Got some new ones today and tested them with the multimeter in the store (just a light glow but not enough v to pop them) and all good so will try soldering them in tomorrow


----------



## ReldvS (May 23, 2013)

Hey guys, i just found this KILLER video on youtube for a mod i think called the China Syndrome mod. you have to check this thing out!


----------



## Abaddon9112 (May 24, 2013)

^That was awesome! It's pretty amazing what can be done with this little guy. I really wish Boss would make some pedals based on the modded MT-2 circuits.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 11, 2014)

Heyo folks 

I'm bumping this thread to share this: A before/after clip of what happens when you remove C25 and C35 from the PCB, and no more. 
https://soundcloud.com/doktorlummer/metalzone-mods

Text from the description: 
Alright. So this is a simple before/after clip of a very, very simple pedal mod. One could probably call it the half-diezel mod, since it's only some of the steps in that particular mod that have been completed. The long and short of it (mostly short) is that the capacitors at C25 and C35 on the circuit board have been removed. That is literally it. This mod takes all of ten minutes to do. It is, unsurprisingly, the first successful pedal mod I've done.

As for sound: 
I had read in a thread* on sevenstring.org that removing these two components and simply leaving it at that would tame the harshness of the highs somewhat. Don't get me wrong, I actually do like the MT-2 as it is! However, I would like a slightly smoother high end, so that the treble knob is more useful, and not just something you park a 3 in the hopes of not sounding like a tin can. I feel the proof is in the pudding here: It actually works! Mind you, this does not turn the MT-2 into some sort of godlike boutique-pedal-slayer, but it does nevertheless improve it. I believe this before/after illustrates the differences clearly enough. In any case, this development bodes well for further mods. I plan on purveying some bits and bobs to complete the Diezel Mod over the next few days. We'll see how that turns out.

*the sevenstring.org thread is this one: 
The Seven String Guitar Authority - SevenString.org

PROCEDURE AND SIGNAL PATH:
I used two riffs; one chuggy Bolt Thrower knockoff for single-string riffage and palmmutes, and one dissonant, Ved Buens Ende-style chordy riff to display string separation and definition. For both instances, the Metal Zone was set to the exact same setting: Everything at the 12 o'clock postion; EQ, Drive, Level right in the middle both before and after. The Behringer was also on the exact same setting, namely on Tweed, Clean, Center mic'ed. Bass, Treble and Level at noon. Drive at 3 o'clock. 
Signal path is as follows: 
- '97 Gibson SG-I w. Lace Pickups Drop'n'Gain (in the bridge, natch), tuned to C# standard with 12-60 strings --> Metal Zone --> Behringer GDI21 --> Line 6 UX2 --> Logic.

There has been no post-EQ'ing of anything, whatsoever.


----------

